# Effects of too much PGR



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

First time PGR user and it looks like i applied too much PGR  . My backpack sprayer is calibrated and I have applied several products over the years using it. However, maybe I got a little too anal about the coverage and ended up walking a bit slower than normal. I estimate that I applied about 0.5/0.6 oz of T-nex per 1000 square feet. Anyone make this mistake before? Will my lawn be scorched? We are expecting about 5-10 inches of rain over the next few days.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Ware said:


> dsotm said:
> 
> 
> > How do I go about finding out which type of bermuda I have so I know the proper application rate?
> ...


Had to comb through the pgr thread to find this but you should be fine.


----------



## dre white (May 6, 2019)

Your lawn my turn yellow, but it should recover, plus I have heard the best bet for first time application of PGR is half rate to acclimate the turf to the product. Then you can go full rate from there on out.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

There's a lawn journal where a guy put on like multiple times the recommended amount. His lawn was fine.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> There's a lawn journal where a guy put on like multiple times the recommended amount. His lawn was fine.


+1. I think someone on here put out a 10x rate and survived it. You may see a little tip yellowing but should grow out in no time.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I put down .75oz/1000 the first time I sprayed after renovating. Turns out it likes ~.2oz/1000. First pic is a day after spraying. Second is a week or 2 later. Once it came out of regulation it was fine. The brown areas to the left were caused by Off bug spray.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies ! I'll be gone for the next 6 days so hopefully when I return everything will be good. I learned last summer about Off killing grass. Had a bunch of footprints on the lawn from spraying the kiddos!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

anthonybilotta said:


> First time PGR user and it looks like i applied too much PGR  . My backpack sprayer is calibrated and I have applied several products over the years using it. However, maybe I got a little too anal about the coverage and ended up walking a bit slower than normal. I estimate that I applied about 0.5/0.6 oz of T-nex per 1000 square feet. Anyone make this mistake before? Will my lawn be scorched? We are expecting about 5-10 inches of rain over the next few days.


I'm sure @@Two9tene can give you some real world advice on over applying T Nex.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I did like @J_nick and did .75oz/1000 first time and it did not like it at all. Looked like it hadn't been watered in weeks despite plenty of rain and watering. It didn't look good but it bounced back. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> There's a lawn journal where a guy put on like multiple times the recommended amount. His lawn was fine.


That would be me! Lol


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

anthonybilotta said:


> First time PGR user and it looks like i applied too much PGR  . My backpack sprayer is calibrated and I have applied several products over the years using it. However, maybe I got a little too anal about the coverage and ended up walking a bit slower than normal. I estimate that I applied about 0.5/0.6 oz of T-nex per 1000 square feet. Anyone make this mistake before? Will my lawn be scorched? We are expecting about 5-10 inches of rain over the next few days.


My first T-Nex app was an unfortunate 3oz/ 1000 sq ft. The lawn yellowed up pretty good for a couple of months and NO seed heads. That being said you barely threw down and 2 times the rate. So I wouldn't worry about any side affects. It will bounce back just fine. You can check out my journal to relive my fears but it turned out to be just fine! Good luck.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I applied 5x the recommended amount last year on my first application (by accident, just miss read/calculated) roughly 1.25 oz/k, with Feature (basically iron and other micro's). My 419 yellowed a little and basically didn't seem to grow at all for about 3 weeks, but it looked good after a week but had a slight silver cast. It also got really thick with virtually no vertical growth. I was picking up maybe a couple cups of clippings on a weekly mow. After about 10 days it was noticeably darker green and looked great. You should be just fine


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

My first application was double the rate. I guessed I had common Bermuda but instead I have Hybrid so I read the label wrong. It didn't really hurt anything but was a bit yellow for a week or two after. As it is, I apply with a backpack so its a best guess on the rate. I hit it pretty close but I cannot be exact.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Just wanted to post an update. 10 days after spraying too much pgr, the grass has completely stopped growing. Just mowed for the first time in a week at 1 1/8 and there was only about a cup of clippings, if that. The grass never became yellow, but I'm not sure if that was because I sprayed FAS at the same time. However, like others have commented, the grass took on a grayish color like there had been a lack of watering, despite getting a massive amount of rain this past week. However, I did put down fertilizer earlier this week with 2% iron, and that seemed to help to remove the graying.

My question is, on the greenkeeper app, it says that my suppression ends on 5/25, should I apply some more pgr before that point ? Does the app take into account the amount of pgr you put down, or does it just track GDD ? Pics of the lawn from today are below:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@anthonybilotta IIRC it will tell you to reapply before it hits the max GDDs.


----------



## SC-Bermuda (Jul 16, 2018)

My La Prima XD didn't need a mowing for over a week after applying .2oz per 1Ksft.


----------

